# Fake Anavar? Experts please help!



## yuyigear (Jul 19, 2010)

When it comes to AAS, It is my nature to doubt....lol...I need to always run my shit through the filter to make sure I am at least getting the right symptoms. 

See attached pictures....

I got this Anavar from my local supplier.  He said they are generic. They came in a sealed bottle and the pills have a pink color with two pp imprinted on the coat. 

What raises concerns is the fact that I am constantly thirsty and I am going to the bathroom more than usual. I have used diuretics before and I know their effects. It feels more like a diuretic. Does Anavar have diuretic effects? 

When you put them in your tongue they melt after a couple of seconds and do have a sweet taste and they have a chalky texture. I am currently doing 60mg ed split in 3 doses 7am, 2pm and 10pm. 

Anything else I should look for? For some reason I don't trust this f....er


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 19, 2010)

PP no idea why it would have that on it when it has nothing to do name wise with anavar.

You sure your guy is trusty? almost sounds like a tissue salt.


----------



## yuyigear (Jul 19, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> PP no idea why it would have that on it when it has nothing to do name wise with anavar.
> 
> You sure your guy is trusty? almost sounds like a tissue salt.



Bro i got all the compounds of my current cycle with him and everything so far is good. We have a very good friend in common. I don't think he will consciously screw me, but this is the reason why I wanted to check with anavar users and see what they think. Thanks for replying!


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 19, 2010)

If its fake, punch him in the face, steal his money and call it a day.  Sorry, I can't give you good input I don't know anything about var.


----------



## yuyigear (Jul 19, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> If its fake, punch him in the face, steal his money and call it a day.  Sorry, I can't give you good input I don't know anything about var.



I feel u bro! Lol.....is there a way to test pills? Like a lab?


----------



## unclem (Jul 19, 2010)

are you getting stomach or digestive , gi complaints? like abdominal discomfort? if they were water pills you would go through the night if you take them do you have to urinate right away about 1 hr later? if thats the case there water pills but if thats not the case and you have gi complaints then there most likely real. the bottle looks real but with todays scam artists you really got to trust your supplier. i myself couldnt do that to somebody because i wouldnt want it done to me.


----------



## unclem (Jul 19, 2010)

just found the company that makes them there fake brother. they come in a bottle similar to yours but it is different and they come 10mg to 100ct bottles.oh, i cant give out anabolic sites. oh well there probably water pills. because the guy figures he gives you good injectable gear and then give you a water pill so it cuts you up but acutally its making you piss more to have that look. imho.


----------



## yuyigear (Jul 19, 2010)

unclem said:


> are you getting stomach or digestive , gi complaints? like abdominal discomfort? if they were water pills you would go through the night if you take them do you have to urinate right away about 1 hr later? if thats the case there water pills but if thats not the case and you have gi complaints then there most likely real. the bottle looks real but with todays scam artists you really got to trust your supplier. i myself couldnt do that to somebody because i wouldnt want it done to me.



Gi complaints??? I am kind of constipated and do feel some bloating. My appetite has decreased. I increased my water intake to almost 2 gallons a day and I am mostly thirsty. I take my last pill at 10pm and so far I don't go to the bathroom through the night. I haven't timed it though, but I do feel i need the restroom twice as much that I usually do. 

Man u never know when it comes to these stuff. Thanks for replying!


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 19, 2010)

yuyigear said:


> I feel u bro! Lol.....is there a way to test pills? Like a lab?



I've read that there is labs that test gear (although I don't know of any, and they might not test anymore) but it would cost you much more then its worth.

If you had someone who worked in a lab, then you could do it for cheap/free.

Hope you find out if they are real or not, judging by a few posts above me they are fake.

That's bull shit brother if they are.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jul 19, 2010)

I have prescription Anavar capsules, so no comparison, but I also have Mexgear A1phanavar, green tablets with a horseshoe imprint, and I just checked.  They do melt quickly on the tongue and have a chalky texture.


----------



## yuyigear (Jul 19, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> I have prescription Anavar capsules, so no comparison, but I also have Mexgear A1phanavar, green tablets with a horseshoe imprint, and I just checked.  They do melt quickly on the tongue and have a chalky texture.



You are lucky bro to have prescription ones! Good for u man! I appreciate your input and thanks for trying one of your pills. Did it leave a sweet taste after it melted?


----------



## yuyigear (Jul 19, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> I've read that there is labs that test gear (although I don't know of any, and they might not test anymore) but it would cost you much more then its worth.
> 
> If you had someone who worked in a lab, then you could do it for cheap/free.
> 
> ...



I know bro if they are fake I will run him over!


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 19, 2010)

yuyigear said:


> I know bro if they are fake I will run him over!



If I read something in the news about a guy getting screwed over on steroids and killed the guy the sold them to him, and you don't post for a long time... I will assume that it is you.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jul 19, 2010)

yuyigear said:


> You are lucky bro to have prescription ones! Good for u man! I appreciate your input and thanks for trying one of your pills. Did it leave a sweet taste after it melted?



Yeah . . . I guess, kinda sweet.  After reading your post, when I tried the green tab Anavar, I was surprised by how quickly it melted, which you mentioned.  As to urinary stuff, I just turned 60, so getting up to piss at night is nothing unusual for me.


----------



## yuyigear (Jul 19, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> If I read something in the news about a guy getting screwed over on steroids and killed the guy the sold them to him, and you don't post for a long time... I will assume that it is you.



Lmao! Yeah I will release all this roidrage on him! I'm not violent bro not even when all this test is through the roof. But if they are fake a couple of face pounches wouldn't hurt much!


----------



## yuyigear (Jul 19, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> Yeah . . . I guess, kinda sweet.  After reading your post, when I tried the green tab Anavar, I was surprised by how quickly it melted, which you mentioned.  As to urinary stuff, I just turned 60, so getting up to piss at night is nothing unusual for me.



I think they are kind of ok. I have seen a good increase in strength. I have only been on them for 5 days, but other than the slight constipation and the thirst it think everything else look ok.


----------



## unclem (Jul 20, 2010)

just look up the company name thats how i got the skop on your gear google it. it says there 10mg 100ct. but if your not pissing every ten minutes then maybe there fine. just take them for a little longer and see watr happens brother. they maybe ok. iam not a expert but i have taken my fare share of var but just keep taking them and see wat happens. i never had to piss on them. just get a full stomach feeling and your muscles start to seperate.


----------



## yuyigear (Jul 20, 2010)

unclem said:


> just look up the company name thats how i got the skop on your gear google it. it says there 10mg 100ct. but if your not pissing every ten minutes then maybe there fine. just take them for a little longer and see watr happens brother. they maybe ok. iam not a expert but i have taken my fare share of var but just keep taking them and see wat happens. i never had to piss on them. just get a full stomach feeling and your muscles start to seperate.


 
Thanks bro!!!!

Today is my 5th day on them at 60mg/day. My workout was a breeze. I actually feel it was crappy. I did a good workout, but my muscles didn't feel it that much. It might be a good sign of strength increase. 

I did some research and I found that var in some people have a diuretic effect. I don't take a piss every 10 minutes, just often than usual. My stomach does have a full feeling most of the time. I have to force myself to eat, I am not hungry anymore. Like you said they might be fine! Is there anything else i should be looking for?


----------



## XYZ (Jul 20, 2010)

yuyigear said:


> When it comes to AAS, It is my nature to doubt....lol...I need to always run my shit through the filter to make sure I am at least getting the right symptoms.
> 
> See attached pictures....
> 
> ...


 

Any UGL can make anavar (or any other oral for that matter) in a variety of colors, sizes and shapes.  It's impossible to tell without using it.  Personally, I've never heard of that lab but that doesn't mean they aren't legit.

I have never had the symptoms you're speaking of and I've run it at 120mg ED in the past before, but everyone responds different.

To be honest it's hard to tell, until you have run it for a couple of weeks.  If your strength isn't going up (considering your diet and training are the same) then I would be concerned.  Give it at least 14-18 days.

In the future please don't list quantity for cost.  It just brings unwanted attention.  Thanks.


----------



## yuyigear (Jul 20, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> Any UGL can make anavar (or any other oral for that matter) in a variety of colors, sizes and shapes. It's impossible to tell without using it. Personally, I've never heard of that lab but that doesn't mean they aren't legit.
> 
> I have never had the symptoms you're speaking of and I've run it at 120mg ED in the past before, but everyone responds different.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you Thunder! I will continue to use it as you said. I was saying in my previous reply that today's workout was way too easy and I pushed  decent weight. I felt it was kind of crappy. I am usually wasted when I walk out of the gym and I don't even feel like I had a workout today. This might be a good sign of increasing strengths! 

I am just hoping for the best bro! I would hate to put something in my system that is meant to treat something else. 

Thanks again!


----------



## XYZ (Jul 20, 2010)

yuyigear said:


> Thank you Thunder! I will continue to use it as you said. I was saying in my previous reply that today's workout was way too easy and I pushed decent weight. I felt it was kind of crappy. I am usually wasted when I walk out of the gym and I don't even feel like I had a workout today. This might be a good sign of increasing strengths!
> 
> I am just hoping for the best bro! I would hate to put something in my system that is meant to treat something else.
> 
> Thanks again!


 
If you don't trust your source, it's time for a new one.  I can't emphasize that enough.


----------



## lettieri22 (Jan 19, 2011)

i have just bought anavar in cap form they are white and supposidly 10mg each.. how can i tell if there real or not??? please help


----------



## JCBourne (Jan 19, 2011)

lettieri22 said:


> i have just bought anavar in cap form they are white and supposidly 10mg each.. how can i tell if there real or not??? please help


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 20, 2011)

Dear guy, i can only tell you that anavar-oxanadrolone is one of most expensive steroid so also most faked! A lot of UGLS anavar is not even 5-10% of real anavar..but mixx of winstrol+dianabol,etc...

With Anavar-oxandrolone you need to be extra careful!

your sides are strange.

best-regards

wp


----------



## murrayki (Aug 27, 2011)

any idea if these ended up being legit?

i just got some, same exact look. in a sealed white bottle with only the #1 on the outside. but same orange - pink tabs w/ "PP"

was told they were from pep pharm

looking for some type of confirmation if anyone knows id appreciate it. thanks


----------



## Calves of Steel (Sep 1, 2011)

Well for one "pharmaceuticals" was mis-spelled on the bottle...


----------

